# RiP Trippers spoof



## blujeenz (26/11/15)

I canned at this RiP Trip ripoff, for you youngsters, thats a lol while you hold your ribs.
If you havent seen any RiP Trippers videos yet then it probably won't be that funny but this chap picks on a lot of quirks from _*the Trip.
*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/15)

Lmao... 

The Lion pic is the Cherry on top

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (26/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> I canned at this RiP Trip ripoff, for you youngsters, thats a lol while you hold your ribs.
> If you havent seen any RiP Trippers videos yet then it probably won't be that funny but this chap picks on a lot of quirks from _*the Trip.
> *_



man i'm having issues with the wicking just don't seem to get the airflow right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> man i'm having issues with the wicking just don't seem to get the airflow right


You probably used to little  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> man i'm having issues with the wicking just don't seem to get the airflow right



You probably grabbed the cotton ball too hard, fluff it out some till its tits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (26/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> You probably grabbed the cotton ball too hard, fluff it out some till its tits.


now why did i not think of that


----------

